

Sinclair BASIC comes to Raspberry Pi - fuzzix
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/13/sinclair_basic_for_raspberry_pi/

======
ColinWright
Having used both extensively, I can say that I definitely prefer the BBC BASIC
that comes with RISC OS.

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/07/risc_os_for_raspberr...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/07/risc_os_for_raspberry_pi/)

Discussed:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4752741>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4712241>

